# Historic Powhatan Resort (DRI) Hot Tub Room Update



## mtforeman (Feb 23, 2015)

I had posted on an old thread wondering whatever happened to the hot tub rooms in the Powhatan units once the hot tubs were removed, since we planned to go there this summer.

It just occurred to me that I could call and find out far more quickly.  I actually felt quite sorry for the poor man to whom I spoke.  He sounded so terribly embarrassed.

The hot tubs have been removed, as I had already heard.  When I asked the gentleman what was being done with the rooms, he warned me that there was "very little furniture in the rooms."  When pressed he admitted, "actually, there is no furniture in the rooms."  They are empty.  

Then, I said, didn't this process start a couple years ago?  He admitted it did.  When I asked him what the timeline was to put furnishings in these rooms, he said that he did not know (which doesn't, of course, mean there is no timeline, but it clearly isn't soon enough to be common knowledge).

GRR soo frustrated.  Maintenance fees have increased about 12% between 2014 and 2015.    I am glad they are trying to refurbish 100 suites a year (out of 845).  They are freshening streets and sidewalks, providing better wifi...  I can see they're working to improve the property.  But, I can also see from all the HOA documents that there is NO mention of adding any kind of furniture to these "Florida rooms" in 2015.  

I just don't get it....it is extremely weird.

In the mean time, I'm going to view this as a benefit.  In reality, we have basically a third bedroom on that floor now, making it a five bedroom two floor unit.  All we need is to bring along one of our air mattresses, and the person who would otherwise have slept on the sofa and had no privacy can now have a separate room.  

See, there is always a silver lining.


----------



## RuralEngineer (Feb 26, 2015)

*updates*

there were gutting a number of units when i was last there.  the upgraded units are nice.  the coffee / wine bar should be opening soon.  i hope they partner with williamsburg winery!

stephen


----------



## hvsteve1 (Feb 28, 2015)

I don't consider those rooms worth much and putting furniture in them won't change that.  They are a step down and mostly windows (I forget if they even open) and the older ones have wood walls and ceilings.  Say they put some chairs in there.  Would you sit in them? If you're an owner, do you want to pay for it?  The only change I would make is to replace the glass doors with solid ones and keep them locked so guests don't look in and wonder what the empty room is all about.


----------

